# Is a not complete central machinery 981 worth the trouble?



## problematique (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello all. Please forgive my novice question. I am working with a very limited budget (raising six kids). I have access to a central machinery 981 mill that I’m told has a missing y axis screw. I would love to have a starter milling machine (just to learn), but is there any chance that I can find parts for this thing? I can get it for 200 bucks. Is it worth the trouble?


----------



## bukwirm (Sep 5, 2022)

If you have access to a lathe, you could make one fairly easily. Little Machine Shop and Grizzly both sell replacement parts, if you can find a mill that they carry that is close to the one you have. Looks like a Y leadscrew for a 6x20" mill is ~$20 from either of them, which is certainly a lot cheaper than a new mill.


----------



## problematique (Sep 5, 2022)

Thank you. I’m new to machining so i’ll need to find it rather than make it. I appreciate the link.


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 5, 2022)

You probably also have limited time.   I say keep looking.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 5, 2022)

For 200$ it might be worth the gamble- if the missing screw is all it needs
I suspect there may be more to the story however
-Mark


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 5, 2022)

That's a fairly common round column mill though, which they made zillions of, so getting parts shouldn't be a big problem if you
are willing to wait a bit for them
If the major components are ok then I'd say go ahead
You'll need to buy a vise, some collets and cutting tools, a drill chuck, and possibly make or buy a drawbar for the spindle
if it doesn't come with those items


----------



## Larry42 (Sep 5, 2022)

I'd be inclined to keep looking. You may find one that works and has most of the required tooling for less than it will take you to get this one fixed and add the tooling.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 6, 2022)

Hello and welcome,

For $200 I'd be inclined to pick it up. It would be interesting to know what the story is behind the missing screw but if you take it as a learning opportunity and don't spend a whole lot of money on it you're probably not going to get hurt at that price.

Try to get it for $100....

Just be aware you are heading down the rabbit hole. Have fun and keep asking questions, you'll get plenty of good answers here.

Plus, if one of your kids shows interest you'll have a great hobby to share together.

John


----------

